# A few Q's on my Glock 20 10mm Auto



## CorvetteChuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Guys, still kinda new to the forum and loving my new Glock 20 10mm auto. Purchased the gun in December with factory night sights - what a blast to shoot.

A few Glock newbie questions:

1. When I field strip the gun, I notice the spring seems fixed to the guide rod. I left it in place for now while cleaning. Does anyone here recommend removing it for a better cleaning?

2. It is necessary to remove the ejector and firing pin when cleaning? If so, how to do so on the 20?

3. I have been shooting Federal 180gr factory 10mm loads and the gun handles no worse than my 9mm's. Some folks suggest that the factory loads are watered down and that I need to step-up to Double Tap full load ammo. Are they correct and can the 20 handle the Double Tap rounds?

Thanks much!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like you have some watered down ammo or your nerve system is defective.

Don't know about Double Tap but a little Buffalo Bore ammo might wake you up. A true 10MM does not feel like a 9MM.

tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

1. No

2. No

3. what TOF said "A true 10MM does not feel like a 9MM."


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I've never seen a 10mm that handled like a 9mm. Especially a poly framed one. 

Anbd it loks to me like you other questions have been answered.


----------

